# Not sure if I have even met a mason...



## BryanMaloney (Jan 20, 2012)

I am going to go to my first open function at the local lodge tomorrow morning (lodge breakfast), at which time I think I am probably for the first time ever going to meet someone that I know is a mason. I have no known mason relatives. I have no friends that I know to be masons. Since I did not live in Texas until 2010, I would not be at all surprised if I did not know a single person at the lodge, tomorrow. Nevertheless, I'm going to show up.

I must say that I have some nervousness. I have not lived an exemplary life. I have at least managed to commit no crimes in my past. I have been hoping that I've turned my life around since then, at least.


----------



## Benton (Jan 20, 2012)

Takes a lot of courage to walk into a situation like that. Be open, honest, friendly, and try to get to know the men you meet. You're taking the right first step.


----------



## ess1113 (Jan 20, 2012)

If there is one place that will make you feel welcome despite no common membership, it will be a Masonic lodge.  
I think its great that you are going and I hope you make enough friends that you will feel like a part of the family.

ESS


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. Elsewhere on this web site, I have found the following:


> _Other men are honest in fear of punishment which the law might inflict; they are religious in expectation of being rewarded, or in dread of the devil in the next world. A Freemason would be just if there were no laws, human or divine except those written in his heart by the finger of his Creator. In every climate, under every system of religion, he is the same. He kneels before the Universal Throne of God in gratitude for the blessing he has received and humble solicitation for his future protection. He venerates the good men of all religions. He gives no offense, because he does not choose to be offended. He contracts no debts which he is certain he cannot discharge, because he is honest upon principle._



This is why I wish to look into Freemasonry--rectitude for its own sake. Voluntary, intentional moral behavior, freely chosen by men who might be fully capable of immorality but choose the good simply because it is good.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 20, 2012)

If you've been in the Rockport area any time at all, there's a good chance you'll see at least one person you know at the Lodge. When I became a Mason, I was surprised by the number of men I had known & done business for years but never knew they were part of the Fraternity. Many Brethren do not advertise their affiliation.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 21, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> I am going to go to my first open function at the local lodge tomorrow morning (lodge breakfast), at which time I think I am probably for the first time ever going to meet someone that I know is a mason. I have no known mason relatives. I have no friends that I know to be masons. Since I did not live in Texas until 2010, I would not be at all surprised if I did not know a single person at the lodge, tomorrow. Nevertheless, I'm going to show up.
> 
> I must say that I have some nervousness. I have not lived an exemplary life. I have at least managed to commit no crimes in my past. I have been hoping that I've turned my life around since then, at least.



I know all too well how difficult it is to walk into a situation where you new and unsure of your footing. You will do just fine! I know that I felt the same way that you do when I was petitioning my home lodge years ago. I was nervous but went anyway. As it turned out, of the 15 or so that were there that first night I knew over half of them!

You'll be just fine. Jump in, the water is fine!!!


----------



## M.Prejean (Jan 21, 2012)

So how did it go?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 21, 2012)

I was struck by how I was the youngest person there by at least 20 years--I am 46--and there were many people there. Otherwise, I think it went well. I have already been given a petition.


----------



## hlnelson (Jan 21, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> I was struck by how I was the youngest person there by at least 20 years--I am 46--and there were many people there. Otherwise, I think it went well. I have already been given a petition.



The generation gap should pose no problem in the lodge. Congrats on your petition and all the best.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you. I didn't recognize a single face, though. It's probably a "different circles" matter.


----------



## M.Prejean (Jan 21, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> I was struck by how I was the youngest person there by at least 20 years--I am 46--and there were many people there. Otherwise, I think it went well. I have already been given a petition.


 
That's Rockport, TX!!! Seriously, I think there's a minimum-age requirement for people moving there. I'm not sure how you at 46, slipped in! J/K

I'm glad it went well for you. I also didn't know anybody when I took my first step, but when I showed up the second time and since, I was among friends who became brothers. Don't stress the age gap. I'm eleven years your junior and find that I have more in common with my brothers than I do with most of the people I associate with outside of lodge. A man's quality doesn't deteriorate with age, the good just get better.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, that wasn't so bad was it?  I bet all the rocks that could have been thrown at you were still on the pile out behind the lodge.  I don't know many, even the most hardened cynic, who feel they can legitimately throw rocks at another man's shortcomings.  That's usually a knee-jerk crowd mentality.

Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## stephenaulds (Jan 22, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> I was struck by how I was the youngest person there by at least 20 years--I am 46--and there were many people there. Otherwise, I think it went well. I have already been given a petition.


 
LOL I know how you feel with this one man! I really wouldn't worry about it though. You'll find that you may have more in common with the members of your Lodge (assuming you join) than you might think.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 22, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Well, that wasn't so bad was it?  I bet all the rocks that could have been thrown at you were still on the pile out behind the lodge.  I don't know many, even the most hardened cynic, who feel they can legitimately throw rocks at another man's shortcomings.  That's usually a knee-jerk crowd mentality.



I merely had no idea what to expect. My beloved wife is, for all her virtues, quite prone to moralism and legalism (I suppose she is meant to be anima to my animus of intellectualism and licentiousness). Since she was raised by her grandparents, such attitudes probably came from there. This is also a part of Texas where I caused some trouble for daring to accept a man's offer of a beer at his grand-daughter's wake. My wife was helping out with it, through a local church--but at the man's home, and it was afterwards deemed "inappropriate" for me to have had a beer at that event. We were asked to no longer help out at any church-run functions. As I saw it, he was in mourning and he was offering hospitality. How could I have turned him down? That didn't fly. So, I did have some nervousness, being from a foreign country (Indiana) on top of matters.

However, my fears seem to have turned out to have been groundless.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 22, 2012)

BryanMaloney said:


> I caused some trouble for daring to accept a man's offer of a beer at his grand-daughter's wake. My wife was helping out with it, through a local church--but at the man's home, and it was afterwards deemed "inappropriate" for me to have had a beer at that event. We were asked to no longer help out at any church-run functions.


 
Obviously not an Irish church! :wink:


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 22, 2012)

Neither Irish (the parish of my childhood) nor Greek (my current parish)!


----------



## Txmason (Jan 22, 2012)

I have done that! I did that when I petitioned in Mass. What a great group of guys! And I did the same thing when I had my degree work put on me in Texas. I'm proud to call myself a Texas mason! I agree it's tough to walk into a room full of strangers and introduce yourself and hope you are well received.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 27, 2012)

I submitted my petition last night. Now I wait.


----------



## stephenaulds (Jan 28, 2012)

yes, now you wait while you are investigated by the full weight of Freemasonry!

So tell me, have you had an molars removed? What's your stance on the whole orange juice VS. apple juice debate? If Batman and Superman got into a fight, who would win? Waffles or pancakes? Fries or onion rings? 

Your investigating committee will find out all of these things are more!! LOL just kidding!


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 28, 2012)

Orange juice in the morning, apple cider at night (nip of bourbon in cider is optional). Batman, but only if he has *time to prepare*. Pancakes--buckwheat. Fries--super-thin and crispy or steak fries, not that in-between fast food megachain stuff.

You see, I have contemplated such mysteries.


----------



## stephenaulds (Jan 28, 2012)

hmm...yes, yes....all of your answers were acceptable except that you forgot the Kryptonite ring given to batman by superman in the event superman should ever go astray. He doesn't need time to prepare as he all ways keeps the ring in a secure lead lined pouch on his belt!! You did pick the right person though.....I shall have to discuss your answers with the committee!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 28, 2012)

Bro. Aulds- you forgot "boxers or briefs".  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 28, 2012)

A clean change 'll do you!


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (May 1, 2012)

BryanMaloney, let me tell you a little story about "not having met any masons".

I am 50 years of age.
In 2003 my dad passed away at the age of 87.
Last summer I saw a picture of one of my older sibling brothers on vacation. I noticed "jewelry" on his jacket collar. Upon enlarging the photo I saw it to be square and compases. So, I shot him an email hoping he was having fun and by the way was that a Masonic lapel pin? He said yes, he had been a mason for 30-odd years and was also in the Shrine. I replied with my surprise telling him I never new. He responds telling me dad had been a mason for 65 years, and most of the men we knew as kids were as well........AND I NEVER KNEW! Since I was initiated in April, it has been a steady stream of elderly men that I haven't seen for a long time but know all by name.

You may be surprised by how many masons you have actully met and never knew.....I lived 18 years in the same house as a man and never had a clue.


----------



## promason (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the lights you generously provide us,God Bless you and God Bless Masons and Masonry,yesterday,today,and tomorrow,amen,thanks a lot


----------



## promason (May 2, 2012)

My father best and most loyal friends were Masons


----------



## jwhoff (May 3, 2012)

My dad (a mason) passed away when I was 14.  I never wanted for that helpful hand.  Someone always stepped up when I needed a clue.  Never really found out why until I became a mason.

This is a great fraternity!


----------

